# How do you get rid of a sore throat



## RamistThomist

I have a vicious sore throat/cold. WHat is the magic spell that gets rid of such ailments? I am eating cough drops by the bucketload, drinking warm drinks and rubbing melted butter on my throat, but nothing is working.


----------



## A5pointer

Lime juice is good for relief of the soreness


----------



## Davidius

Have you tried a shot of whiskey?


----------



## Blueridge Believer

Gargle with salt water several times a day. A peroxide solution works well also.


----------



## blhowes

A shot of whisky, or a cup of mom's chicken soup - take your pick.

(hope you're feeling better soon)


----------



## Blueridge Believer

joshua said:


> Whiskey has always workedfor me.



I don't have a sore throat but I think I'll try and ward one off by trying a little whiskey!


----------



## RamistThomist

I am really scared of taking a shot of whiskey right now. That feels like it would burn everything in my throat for the next year. 

I used to rub melted, unsalted butter on my throat. An old Indian guy told me to do that. It worked once.


----------



## Theoretical

Be careful with the cough drops - I'm sensitive to the eucalyptol in most of them, and it actually makes the cough much worse after the drop is gone. I learned this lesson the hard way when I had a hacking cough recovering from pneumonia a few years ago when I was popping these things like candy to suppress the cough.


----------



## blhowes

I doubt if it has any healing properties, but honey always seems to soothe my sore throat.


----------



## A5pointer

How did you whisky guys break out of the Pub? I thought you were locked in there securely.


----------



## Theoretical

Hot Tea+Honey


----------



## bradofshaw

Sleep and lots of water. If hot doesn't feel good, try cold. Sometimes hot can make it worse. OJ or apple juice are also good. However, in my experience, sleep is the best thing for a soar throat. Also, stay away from dairy. It gets clogged in your throat and allows bacteria to multiply. You may want to see a doctor and make sure it isn't strep.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Call the doctor. Get some caugh syrup with hydorcodone or Codiene. That always helps me. Hydorcodone is better on the stomack for me. Codiene makes me sick.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

J, is it possible you have strep or some other infection? If it won't go away, and hurts fiercely, I would suggest seeing a doctor.


----------



## BJClark

Draught Horse;



> I have a vicious sore throat/cold. WHat is the magic spell that gets rid of such ailments? I am eating cough drops by the bucketload, drinking warm drinks and rubbing melted butter on my throat, but nothing is working.



A magic spell?? No don't have one of those..

gargeling Warm salt water can help..

Do you have white puss pockets in your throat, if so it is more than likely strep, and you'd need antibotics to help get rid of it..

If there are no white puss pockets and your glands are swollen it could be mono...there is no medication for that, except lots of sleep..and maybe some painkillers like ibuprophen or hydrocodone to help w/ the swelling.

And actually, honey does have some healing properties in them...

http://www.honeyo.com/honeyhealing.shtml

this link has some recipes...

http://www.goldenblossomhoney.com/health.html

Citrus & Honey Sore Throat Home Remedy

This lemony remedy is effective at soothing mild sore throats.

* 4 Tablespoons GOLDEN BLOSSOM HONEY
* Juice of 1 large lemon
* 3 teaspoons vegetable oil
* 1/4 teaspoon ground ginger

Directions: Mix all ingredients together in a small jar. Every hour, take 1 teaspoon in your mouth and gargle. Then swallow the remedy.


----------



## Augusta

Jacob, try ibuprophen, if it works you may have strep. If not then here is an old thread where people recommend 6 oz warm water with honey and cayenne in it for gargling. It is supposed to work well.

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=12283&highlight=cayenne


----------



## Herald

The hard truth is that the sore throat is only a symptom of another ailment. Sore throats usually have one of three causes: bacterial (such as strep), viral or the result of post nasal drip. If you want help in diagnosing your sore throat take a flash light and shine it on your tonsils while looking in a mirror. If you see any white spots on your your tonsils or red dots on the top of the mouth (just above the tonsils) you may have strep. Go to the doctor and have a strep test performed. If you have red streaks on the far back of your throat (and no white spots or red dots) then you probably have a sore throat caused by post nasal drip. Post nasal drip is sometimes the by-product of a cold or the result of a sinus infection. If you have sinus pressure, ear ache, ringing in the ears, pain in the eyes or unusual pain in the upper gums of your teeth you may have a sinus infection. This is bacterial also and needs antibiotics. Of course you may just have tonsillitis, a viral infection of the tonsils that will run its own course.

The best thing you can do is keep your throat hydrated. Drink plenty of fluids. Tea with honey and lemon helps. There is no magic cure for sore throats. The best thing you can do is treat the main cause.


----------



## RamistThomist

Well, sadly, there wasn't a magical cure. The best thing for me was warm to hot liquids. I think I became addicted to Chloroseptic throat spray and vick's vapor rub.


----------



## Me Died Blue

Spear Dane said:


> I think I became addicted to Chloroseptic throat spray and vick's vapor rub.



You could say I've become addicted to the Chloraseptic over the past day-and-a-half, too, but for a different reason (canker sores, and I bit my tongue in the night). I read the warning on the back not to use it for more than two days, but I'm not yet certain when the symptoms will go away - how long did the "addiction" continue for you?


----------



## Romans922

sore throat = shot and 1/2 of any liquor over 75 proof


----------



## RamistThomist

Romans922 said:


> sore throat = shot and 1/2 of any liquor over 75 proof



That does not work. At the end of 2006 at RTS I started shooting brandy and it did not make it go away!


----------



## RamistThomist

Me Died Blue said:


> You could say I've become addicted to the Chloraseptic over the past day-and-a-half, too, but for a different reason (canker sores, and I bit my tongue in the night). I read the warning on the back not to use it for more than two days, but I'm not yet certain when the symptoms will go away - how long did the "addiction" continue for you?



Only a few days after the soreness went away.


----------



## BobVigneault

If anyone gets another sore throat use cayenne. I wish I had seen your predicament back on the 20th Jacob. I don't update my 2nd blog very often and I forgot my last entry dealt with getting rid of a sore throat. Doh!


----------



## MrMerlin777

I like hot peppers for alot of things. They ease sore throat, clear my sinuses, and give me an endorphin rush that eases minor aches and pains. 

Certainly if any kind of malady persists one should see their GP.


----------



## RamistThomist

MrMerlin777 said:


> I like hot peppers for alot of things. They ease sore throat, clear my sinuses, and give me an endorphin rush that eases minor aches and pains.
> 
> Certainly if any kind of malady persists one should see their GP.



Definitely clear sinuses with peppers. Louisianians know all about that!


----------



## Scot

Next time, gargle straight hydrogen peroxide every hour. It's usually gone by the end of the day.


----------

